# bad diet + severe constipation + sweating = FBO ?



## justwantcure (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello everyone...

I've had this issue on and off for years. It's so frustrating thinking finally it's gone and then it comes back within months. It's just so hard dealing with this at work too, all the ridicule and humiliation while knowing you're not actually dirty but it's a medical condition that doctors can't seem to figure out.

I think I've found out what's causing it though.

Normal constipation that resolves itself in a few short days is fine. When it gets severe maybe lasting more than 4 days I think that effects body odor. Sweating especially stress sweat makes it smell worse but the body odor still has a fecal smell regardless. And if you're dehydrated you're more likely to sweat.

I've been looking back on all the times I've had the worst reactions and it was always after eating a horrible diet then getting constipated from it. Junk foods, fast food, red meat, soda instead of water, etc.

Does anyone else with FBO deal with frequent constipation or incomplete emptying?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Nope going regularly still have a smell still get reactions


----------



## justwantcure (Dec 5, 2018)

wanted to give a short update:

went to see my doctor about this and told her my concerns and all. She suggested the constipation became an obstruction. And that the odor was caused by the overgrowth of bacteria in the stool as it was sitting stuck in my colon (gross).

Since I thought it could be the constipation anyway I already took some laxatives to clear it. The day after I did still hear some comments maybe 5 or 6, I forget. But it was much less than on Sunday. I fasted the next day with only water and lemon juice to make sure everything was gone. The water fast day I heard maybe 1 or 2 comments. Not bad, unless a lot of people were just holding back. But people were standing next to and behind me no problem so I guess it was ok. Today, a day after the water fast, I didn't hear any comments.

I don't think I'm cured in the least but I think for me it's connecting to eliminating fully and how fast that takes.


----------

